# Did I mention I'm hooked on Tamiya 32scale



## Peteflint (Sep 9, 2022)

Tamiya 1/32scale Vought F4u-1A Corsair

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 9, 2022)

That's incredible.


----------



## Peteflint (Sep 9, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> That's incredible.


Thank you 👍


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 9, 2022)

An expensive addiction.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 9, 2022)

Yes it is, but the are beautiful and high quality.


----------



## Peteflint (Sep 9, 2022)

Crimea_River said:


> An expensive addiction.





vikingBerserker said:


> Yes it is, but the are beautiful and high quality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Peteflint (Sep 10, 2022)

In progress pic from the Corsair build

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 10, 2022)

Just brilliant!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Peteflint (Sep 10, 2022)

vikingBerserker said:


> Just brilliant!


Thanks Mate, I can't post many of the pictures from the finished model because I used a black background and this site gives me a error when I try


----------



## nam72 (Sep 10, 2022)

Outstanding work. You should be very proud of them..

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Ralph Haus (Sep 10, 2022)

Peteflint said:


> Thanks Mate, I can't post many of the pictures from the finished model because I used a black background and this site gives me a error when I try


Now that's strange. A photo is a photo is it not, regardless of the content. Are we saying I could not take a picture of a black back board and post it?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2022)

The error can be caused by the size of the pictures or an incorrect file type. The background shouldn't be the reason for generating of any errors.


----------



## Peteflint (Sep 10, 2022)

Ralph Haus said:


> Now that's strange. A photo is a photo is it not, regardless of the content. Are we saying I could not take a picture of a black back board and post it?


I have no idea, why don't you try and see if it works because when I try to post a picture with a black background I get the error message " insufficient memory". So please let me know how you get on with it.


----------



## Peteflint (Sep 10, 2022)

nam72 said:


> Outstanding work. You should be very proud of them..


Thank you very much


----------



## Peteflint (Sep 10, 2022)

Wurger said:


> The error can be caused by the size of the pictures or an incorrect file type. The background shouldn't be the reason for generating of any errors.


It's the only thing different from the pictures that I manage to post, I'm only using my phone camera for all my pictures but it's no biggy I'll simply stop using the background and see if it happens again.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2022)

Test ...











No problem with uploading and displaying.


----------



## Peteflint (Sep 10, 2022)

Wurger said:


> Test ...
> 
> View attachment 686359
> 
> ...


The problem is my end, not sure what's wrong because all the pictures posted elsewhere, thanks for the test post


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2022)

I see.


----------



## Ralph Haus (Sep 10, 2022)

Good luck on figuring it out. When I try and take a picture of anything 'black' with my cell phone (I usually use my Canon for photos except for bench progress shots) the cell camera try's to 'un-black' it. Now that's a frustration on another level.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Sep 11, 2022)

I would do more 1/32nd but do not have the room. Besides I been working on Merlins Magic for 7 years +/- --😱

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 11, 2022)

Great models Peter and I'm with you Bill, love to build them but room is a deciding factor and even with 1:48 I hate it when I have to decide on what to chuck in order to make room for the latest build.


----------



## N4521U (Sep 11, 2022)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Great models Peter and I'm with you Bill, love to build them but room is a deciding factor and even with 1:48 I hate it when I have to decide on what to chuck in order to make room for the latest build.


Chuck, who said anything about Chuck,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, cabinets, more cabinets!!!!!!!


----------



## Peteflint (Sep 16, 2022)

Peteflint said:


> It's the only thing different from the pictures that I manage to post, I'm only using my phone camera for all my pictures but it's no biggy I'll simply stop using the background and see if it happens again.


----------



## Peteflint (Sep 16, 2022)

Wurger said:


> Test ...
> 
> View attachment 686359
> 
> ...


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2022)

The problem seems to be at your end. That's possible you have a limit for sending pics using your smartphone due to too many apps running for instance..

Check there ...
Fix Unable to Complete Previous Operation Due to Low Memory

and there ... 








How To Fix Unable To Complete Previous Operation Due To Low Memory in 2023


If you have ever been in a situation where you tried to open an application, but it didn't work, or if you were working on something, your computer crashed.




www.theandroidportal.com


----------



## Peteflint (Sep 16, 2022)

Wurger said:


> The problem seems to be at your end. That's possible you have a limit for sending pics using your smartphone due to too many apps running for instance..
> 
> Check there ...
> Fix Unable to Complete Previous Operation Due to Low Memory
> ...


Thanks for the info, I gave it a try but unfortunately it didn't work, so I'm moving on from it before it starts to get frustrating and from now on I'll post only new pictures from the current Mosquito project but thanks again for the help 👍


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2022)

I see.


----------

